# Locking Hitch Pins - Do You Use?



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm getting my last things together in preparation for picking up my 28RSS (May 20 - the countdown has started - 17 days left).

I bought my wd/sway setup this past weekend, and was thinking of picking up a kit at a local store that includes:

1. A coupler locking ball.
2. A lock for the coupler latch.
3. A locking pin for the receiver.

Anyways... my question is what do you guys use? The locking pin in the kit is compatible with both the 1 1/4" and 2" receivers via a sleeve. Do you think the sleeve system is strong enough? It has been for my boat (approx 3000 lbs) but the trailer weighs quite a bit more.

I don't want to waste valuable camping/modding funds on equipment I'm just going to replace!

Thanks
Greg


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Your trailer will have a 2 5/16 ball size


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The package should say what the receiver pin is rated for.

I thought about getting one of those lock kits with all three but I just drilled the receiver pin to take a lock and also just leave the hitch ball locked into the coupler when I think I need to lock everything, which is not that often.

So for me I have 2 locks keyed the same, one for the coupler and one for the receiver pin. When I want to lock everything once I park my trailer. I lock the hitch into the coupler, put the pin in the shank and lock that. This is nothing that a set of bolt cutters can't get around but for the determined thief there is not much you can really do to prevent a loss.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I bought a key lock set from Walmart.
I always lock both when towing.
Trailer is even lock when just sitting at home.
Don


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I bought a Master locking Pin at Walmart -- with sleeve its rated wellover requirement...I keep my ball on all the time....

I also for the trailer while its parked I got a universal coupler lock to keep someone from snagging the trailer ...


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I used a locking pin for the receiver, and a coupler lock that are keyed alike. I think I got them at Wally world, but don't remember. I always have the coupler locked. Deters would be theives, and keeps me from losing the coupler lock at the same time. The receiver pin stays with the hitch bar.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I use a 1/2" locking pin for my bike rack and a lock on my TT while in storage. I have not locked my receiver. People actually steal receivers???









Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

people will still anything if they think they need it more then you do.

Tim


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess I better purchase another locking pin. What is world coming to









Thor


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I just read a post on the "other side".







Someone actually had their sewer hose stolen from their bumper over night.









People WILL steal anything!!!!!!

Tim


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Here is a link to the set I use... http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...124&R=200172124

That will take some serious work for someone else to take my camper home....


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Andy, I'm really surprised that you bought a lock. I thought everyone in these parts were self-insured by smith and wesson.


----------



## gregjoyal (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks everyone... I think popular opinion says "lock it up." I'm going to be leaving the trailer at a seasonal site where I think someone would have to be pretty brazen to hook up and tow my trailer away.....

That being said, I'm not taking any chances. They're going to have to work to steal it.

PS Thanks Ghosty for the sleeve response... I figured it would be strong enough, but thought I'd ask the experts!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Knew of one person who had their reciever stolen while camping. Expensive lesson when you have to buy a new one to get home and cannot shop price. In the past I use a combination bike cable and lock the reciever to the trailer leveling pad at the site so it is not in my truck the whole time.


----------



## HaulinBass02 (Jan 6, 2005)

I have been looking for a pin weight rating and don't think they have one. A very reputable hitch dealer told me that he has never seen a pin break although he has actually seen a WD head break due to weight and stress. The case hardened steel that they are made of is almost impossible to break due to the installation of it. 
If someone has a weight rating for a locking hitch pin, please do show me because I wondered if they had one myself on several occasions. 
My 2 cents, I use one with the 9000 lbs TT I tow now (my dad's Prowler) and it has never even shown signs of wear.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

John, their receiver or their hitch? I have wondered about taking the hitch out of the receiver and leaving it at the campsite when we go out with the TV (saves shins in the parking lot) and so far that's what I've been doing; sounds like maybe a bad practice. Might be kind of hard to get the Outback home without a hitch.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I take off my receiver and bars and just put them in the front compartment. Don't have to worry about them walking off.

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Just to clear up everyone's terminology, to avoid further confusion. The receiver is the part that is bolted to the TV's frame. The hitch bar or draw bar is the part that the WD head and ball attach to. If someone is going to steal my receiver, they better take the whole truck. I've got pretty decent comprehensive coverage.









Tim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Thanks Tim, I was getting a little







confused.

Would be hard to get the TT home without a TV too!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I stand corrected....I was talking about the draw bar.....

To many Coronas last nite


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I lock the orange Hensley pumpkin to the trailer with a padlock, but nothing besides that. Unless you count the master power disconnect which disables the electric jack and trailer brakes. . . and its squirreled away enough that it would be pretty difficult to find. We do store it in a secure storage lot that has cameras.

Kevin P.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> Would be hard to get the TT home without a TV too!


Just gives me an excuse to camp a little while longer....











> I lock the orange Hensley pumpkin to the trailer with a padlock,


For what that things costs, I'd lock it, and post an armed guard, or at least a very hungary, and very large dog.









Kevin, don't take that the wrong way. I truely have hitch envy, and as soon as the finances are available, that is my hitch too!









Tim


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

I have 8 pins that hold my superglide in. They are the same kinds of pins that hold a hitch into a receiver. I drilled the spring clip hole out just a little bit larger on one of the pins so that a long-shank padlock could fit thru it. Not the normal padlock with a 1/4" shank, but a tad smaller. Still a good padlock, tho. I figure it will deter your casual thief, but not one that is really determined.

I bought the padlock at home depot. Actually, I bought about 5 of the padlocks. They are keyless, tumbler-type padlocks where you can set the combination, so I set all combos the same. I also bought some small cables so I could padlock my honda gen to the bumper of the 5.

Of course, my NRA sticker is prominently displayed in the window of the pickup and 5.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Yea, meant the hitch.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

This weekend while I was de-winterizing my wife says she needs to go to Wal-Mart. She hops in the truck and leaves. Not 10 minutes later I realize that when I got the trailer out of storage, I used my regular hitch pin to mount the w/d hitch. So basically there was a free Reese w/d hitch if you have 10 seconds to remove the pin and steal it.

She left her cell phone on the kitchen counter. I hopped in my car, sped to Wal-Mart, looked everywhere for her truck. There it was, right up front, on the end, in plain view of everyone driving by. W/D hitch still there.

I opened the hatch, put a plastic bag around the hitch, and placed it in the back of the Yukon. Whew!

Reading this thread got me thinking about that.

Randy


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

WOW. "right up front, on the end, in plain view of everyone driving by. " and no one questioned you about stealing your hitch?

The world is a sad place.

drifter


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Well, since I had the key to the vehicle in question, it did not appear that I was stealing it. Just securing it. The first thing I did was to open the rear barn doors on the Yukon XL to dispell any suspicion.

But Drifter, that would have been a good test. Walk up to it, remove it, and carry it to my trunk. Probably would have had no problem.

Randy


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Well, I feel a LITTLE better now anyway.

drifter


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

I like the idea of using the combo locks rather than key locks. Got to remember not to leave any of them lying around open and with the combo displayed.

My kids help a lot with the setup and take down, it would be nice if they could do locks too.


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Definatly lock it up. I didn't before and my first 28BHS dissapeared from in fron of my home









Jim


----------

